# Pre Season Fun



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

I’m starting to see a few posts about the upcoming dove hunt and it makes me remember when I use to patiently wait for the Sept. 1 opener. But I’ve been able to stay on them for most of the year by using my air rifles. I did lay off them while they were busy breeding and raising their young. But now that they’re done I’m back after them. And from the numbers of Mourning Doves I’ve been seeing while shooting ECDs it looks like we could all be in for a good opening day in Sept. 

The ECDs are a tough bird and take a well placed shot from even my higher powered air rifles to anchor them. I’m constantly amazed at how these birds can absorb what appeared to be a solid hit and still take flight. I shot a few yesterday after work and I’m looking forward to a nice dove dinner tonight.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Yea I have learned the hard way. I been shooting at them with regular bb gun and doesn't drop them.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I had one 20 yards away but wasn't going to waste a arrow on one. Landed right by my archery target, while I was shooting. About time I start shooting pigeons again.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

I've not attempted to shoot any with my bow yet. But I usually shoot 2 or 3 several days a week. I've got to the point where I just keep at least one air rifle in the car at all times and just stop by the farm on my way home from work. They are tasty targets and there is a bunch more flying around now that the young of taken flight. Yesterday I say 2 flocks of at least 75 birds each. They can empty the feeders at my house in about 2 days. The wife says the yard is safe zone for them to they are pretty tame around the house. But after hunting them for several months down at the farm they are very sketchy. I usually set up a few decoys and that will sometimes help, but after a few have fallen to the air rifle, they come in and land but don't stay very long. Getting on target quickly is a must. I hope the continue to be an unprotected bird, they sure seem to be populating just fine.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, birds Doves/pigeons get really smart, especially after you've shot at the same birds.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

good job on them doves!!!


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

My buddy and I have been lucky enough to get them outside of town near a dairy. Makes it a little easier when you can use a real gun! We leveled 28 in just a few hours last week!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow that is cool. Our ECD won't leave the city limits.

Welcome to the forum fellas.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What pellets are you using? I bought my boy a high powered air rifle and have had trouble finding accurate pellets. Tried a couple brands so far but yet to find anything consistant. We did however, shoot our first ECD a few days ago.

-DallanC


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats a cool deal. If you guys want some help shooting them give me a holler! Nice work.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Dallan C what type of rifle did you get your son? I shoot a lot of Crosman Premier Hollow Points, good accuracy for the cost. Here's a few things to check real quick. Make sure the barrel pivot bolt is tight, check for sided to side play when closed. Make sure all bolts and screws are tight, pay particular attention to the screws the hold the action to the stock on the forearm. If it has a muzzle break make sure the set screws stay tight. Also verify the existence of a small chamfer, or angled lead in at the breach where you load the pellet. A lot of guns won't allow the pellet to be seated deep enough that the skirt doesn't get damaged when the action is closed. A deformed pellet skirt will destroy accuracy in a hurry. Lastly shoot a lot of pellets through it, most guns won't "settle in" until about 500 or more shots have be fired. Let me know if any of these tips help. Most of the airguns out there today can me made to shoot really well with just a little tweaking. I hope to start seeing some pictures form his hunting adventures soon.


----------

